# Two time BOB Champagne!



## Heartlandrabbitry (Jul 7, 2011)

At the Washington state convention my buck Heartland's Dewey took BOB twice in both open shows, earning his first two legs!  I couldn't believe it! I was so excited, and that was my first time ever winning with my Champagnes at state. I was up against some good competition and never thought my bunnies would do good!


----------



## dewey (Jul 7, 2011)

Congratulations!   Love his name, too.


----------



## TigerLilly (Jul 7, 2011)

congrats!


----------



## Heartlandrabbitry (Jul 12, 2011)

Thanks!  I'm really excited to get babies from him!


----------



## CYGChickies (Jul 12, 2011)

Congratulations! What a gorgeous buck! I'd love some Champagne kittens if only we lived closer to one another! Haha although I'm trying to concentrate on our NZReds and lionheads. You're making it very difficult with your beautiful rabbit!

CYG


----------



## Heartlandrabbitry (Jul 23, 2011)

Everyone needs a few Champagnes


----------



## Ms. Research (Jul 23, 2011)

Congratulation!   Didn't know you could show BOB's.  I'll have to look into it.   I've got a 3 month old BOB.  

Dewey IS Impressive!


----------



## flemish lops (Jul 23, 2011)

Congratulations!!


----------



## Lizzie098 (Jul 24, 2011)

Congrats!!! Gosh, that must be amazing!! I am so happy for you!  :bun


----------



## Heartlandrabbitry (Jul 27, 2011)

Thanks 
I'm still on cloud nine! Pretty soon he will be meeting his girlfriend which I'm getting so excited for! I can't wait to see what they produce 

His girlfriend!


----------



## Ms. Research (Jul 27, 2011)

Heartlandrabbitry said:
			
		

> Thanks
> I'm still on cloud nine! Pretty soon he will be meeting his girlfriend which I'm getting so excited for! I can't wait to see what they produce
> 
> His girlfriend!
> http://a8.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hpho...36419722636_1604786916_31504864_5705940_n.jpg


Please post the time line of the kits!  I read that their kits come out black, but change colors as they grow until only the nose is black, and they are this beautiful color.  

His girlfriend is impressive too.  Can't wait to see the kits.  Good Luck.


----------



## M.R. Lops (Jul 28, 2011)

CONGRATS!!


----------

